

5 Countries Stand Between Google and World Domination - mcxx
http://www.sitepoint.com/blogs/2008/09/19/5-countries-stand-betweent-google-and-world-domination/
There's a fourth reason: tradition. Here in Czech Republic people are used to use seznam.cz as their search engine and most don't even know there's something other. Seznam has a strong position on the market, but it is getting weaker every minute. I think that in a two year's time, Google will dominate event the czech market.
======
mcxx
There's a fourth reason: tradition. Here in Czech Republic people are used to
use seznam.cz as their search engine and most don't even know there's
something other. Seznam has a strong position on the market, but it is getting
weaker every minute. I think that in a two year's time, Google will dominate
event the czech market.

~~~
schtog
How is the quality of Seznam's results?

Czech people are good at english in geenral right? A least the younger
internet-using people?

